# Sould I wait for the Grandaddy of all beungs it's my first



## amandalynn (Oct 4, 2005)

The fall is my first time going deer hunting with my own gun.I was curious if I should wait for the bigun or beings it's my first time, should I shoot the first one aI see?


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

It all depends on how many deer are around where you hunt, as well as how much time you have to hunt. A big part of hunting is just being outdoors and having fun, even if you do not get one. If you have one already I would say wait and see what happens. When you are out in the field, if you see a deer that is a trophy in your eyes, I would say shoot it. All that matters is that you are happy with it, no matter what other people say.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Welcome Amandalynn


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

Amanda Lynn,
I think one of the things that has been forgotten most about hunting is the love for being outdoors, at least with all of my buddies. I have a lot of first time hunters I bring with me every year being that I'm on a military base and I'm introducing the sport to them. Most of them seem to want to shoot a monster for their first time and I try to remind them that the size of the animal doesn't matter as much as the memmeroies made, especially for a first time hunter. You'll see quickly that no matter what animal you decide to persue you will have that same adrenaline rush and will grow more fond of the outdoors. I personally am glad I shot a spike for my first deer when I was 15. Its one of my greatest memmories and it also gave me something to strive for my next season, which was to find one a little bigger. The important part of the whole experience is that you are loving what you are doing and if you do love hunting, then it won't matter what your hunting for, be it bucks, does or even ground squirrels. So go out and have a great time.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Shoot the first one that presents a good shot. You have your whole life to "top" last years buck!


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Every year you go out you will get knowledge on the movement and activities of the deer. Trust me the first experience is great, no matter the size of te deer. Although your years of hunting will pay off someday!!!Good luck this year, you never know~~


----------

